# Looking to buy English plate car



## qwertyalex (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello. I am new to this forum. Living in Greece, athens area. Looking to buy an English plate car? Would pay up to 1000 Euros cash. Car would need to be uk registered, right hand drive. I might be able to stretch a bit more but price would depend on age, make, milage etc. 
Mail me privatly on here if that is possible
Thanks
Alex


----------

